# sous / dessous / au-dessous / en dessous - sur / dessus / au-dessus / en dessus



## nic456

Bonjour,

J’espère qu'il y ait des personnes qui peuvent m'aider de comprendre mieux la différence entre ces deux locutions prépositionnelles:
La température descend en dessous de 2 degrés. (direction, mouvement)
La température est en dessous de 2 degrés. (valeur, lieu figuratif)
Elle a caché le livre en dessous de la table. (lieu [résultat] ou mouvement [action])
Il descend au-dessous du rez-de-chaussée. (direction, mouvement)


Si tous les exemples étaient corrects, je n’aurais aucune idée de comment les distinguer. 

Merci par avance de vos suggestions et corrections.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir également ce fil sur le forum français-anglais.


----------



## guy12

Ce ne sont pas vraiment des adverbes mais des locutions prépositionnelles.
_En dessous_ utilise l'adverbe ou la préposition _dessous_ et _au-dessous_ utilise le substantif _dessous_.
_En dessous de_ signifie _sous_ et même souvent contre la face inférieure.
_Au-dessous de_ signifie _plus bas que._


----------



## donques

je crois qu'ici il s'agit des registres de langue.
Au-dessous de est plus formel.
Aussi on l'emploie dans un sens figuratif:
Il a trouvé un poste au-dessous de ses compétences


----------



## enchantée

D'abord, bonjour à tous!!! 

Pourriez-vous m'expliquer la différence entre les prépositions "sous" et "au-dessous"?

Merci en avance!

P.S.
Si quelqu'un a déjà posé cette question, je m'excuse, mais la fonction Search ne marchait pas pour moi...


----------



## Francois114

Bonjour Enchantée et bienvenue dans ce forum.

La première différence :

sous ne peut être que préposition, c'est-à-dire qu'il est toujours suivi d'un *nom* : sous la table, sous le ciel de Paris, sous une fausse identité, etc...

au-dessous peut être une préposition (avec "de") *ou* une sorte de pronom (qui permet d'éviter de répéter un nom)

La cuisine se trouve *au-dessous de* la chambre.
Voila votre chambre. La cuisine est *au-dessous*.

Deuxièmement (mais c'est un opinion plus subjective) je pense que au-dessous insiste sur une certaine _hiérarchie_ entre les éléments dont on parle : par exemple, on peut dire "il est juste au-dessous du directeur".

François


----------



## dark_light

sous est une préposition :
la balle est sous la table

au-dessous est une locution adverbiale (signifie en bas) :
il n'y a personne au-dessous

j'espère que ça répond à ta question


----------



## enchantée

François et dark_light, merci pour vos réponses!

Mais, il fallait que j'écrive "au-dessous *de*", je n'ai pas de problèmes avec "au-dessous".

Alors, est-ce qu'on peut utiliser "sous" et "au-dessous de" comme prépositions synonymes?


----------



## Lady Albicocca

Cela dépend du contexte. Il peut arriver qu'elles soient synonymes, mais il y a une nuance. "Sous" à mon sens est plus vague, plus général, tandis que "au-dessous de" évoque une localisation plus précise, plus géographique. C'est comme si être _sous_ quelque chose signifiait simplement faire partie de l'espace infini situé sous cette chose... Être _au-dessous de_ quelque chose, en revanche, implique un réel rapport de ce qui est au-dessous à ce qui est au-dessus, la possibilité d'une vision simultanée de ces deux choses.

Je ne sais pas si j'ai été claire ; mon analyse est assez intuitive.


----------



## mon.aqu

Quelle est la difference entre "au-dessus" et "sur" et entre "au-dessous" et "sous"?


----------



## itka

Ce n'est pas simple comme question ! J'espère ne pas dire trop de bêtises et ne rien oublier ..

_*sur* _et *sous *sont des prépositions qui indiquent la position dans l'espace par rapport à un nom qui est exprimé à la suite :
Le verre est _sur_ la table
le chat est _sous_ la table

*dessus* et *dessous* peuvent être :
- des noms :
le _dessus_ de la table est vernis (la face supérieure)
le _dessous_ de la table est en bois brut (la face inférieure)
Mes voisins du _dessus_ font trop de bruit (ceux qui habitent l'étage supérieur)
Je ne connais pas mes voisins du _dessous_ (ceux qui habitent l'étage inférieur)

- des adverbes de lieu : (qui peuvent être remplacés par un autre adverbe de lieu : ici, là...)
je ne vois pas mon pyjama sur mon lit. - Regarde _dessous_ ! (sous le lit)
Où est le mode d'emploi de cet appareil? - il est écrit _dessus_ (sur l'appareil)

Ils peuvent également se combiner avec des prépositions (locutions prépositionnelles ou  adverbiales) avec un sens un peu différent :
le soleil est *au-dessus de*s nuages (pas sur les nuages : il n'est pas posé dessus !)
On peut aussi rencontrer le sens figuré (abstrait)
Beaucoup d'hommes vivent *au-dessous d*u seuil de pauvreté (= *en dessous*)
Malcolm Lowry a écrit un roman célèbre : Au-dessous du Volcan

Enfin, parce que ce n'est pas assez compliqué, ces mots peuvent aussi se combiner avec d'autres adverbes : 
*ci-dessous*, *ci-dessus* (*ici-dessous, *ici-dessus)
*là-dessous*, *là-dessus*, *par-dessus* (je lis le journal par-dessus l'épaule du voisin)
*par-dessous* (je ne veux pas montrer ma médaille, je la porte par-dessous mes vêtements) 
et même *par en-dessous* (cette pyramide vue par en-dessous n'est qu'un quadrilatère)
_*en-dessus et donc *par en-dessus n'existent plus.

_*Si avec ça tu n'es pas sens dessus-dessous ! *


----------



## Calamitintin

Et attention, je crois qu'il y a un piège de tirets : "au*-*dessus" et "en dessous" (à vérifier je ne suis pas sûre et je n'ai pas de dictionnaire ici )
++
Cal


----------



## Bléros

Salut tout le monde.

Voici quelque chose qui me rend foux. Je ne sais quand il faut utiliser sur ou dessus (et les autres mots comme celui-ci, au-dessus, par-dessus, etc.) J'ai un exemple.
*
-Le commandant a jeté le marin par-dessus le bateau.*
Ça veut dire que le commandant l'a jeté dans l'eau?

*-Le commandant a jeté le marin au-dessus du bateau.*
Ça veut dire que le commmandant l'ai jeté mais il est resté sur le bateau.
*
-Le commandant jeté le marin sur le bateau.*
C'est difficile. Cette phrase-ci est-elle trop imprécise.


----------



## spielenschach

Dessous [L'adverbe]
Dans la langue courante, _dessous_ est habituellement un adverbe désignant la partie inférieure ou la face inférieure de quelque chose.

Dessus [L'adverbe]
Dans la langue courante, _dessus_ est habituellement un adverbe désignant la partie supérieure ou la face supérieure ou extérieure de quelque chose.

Sur
Dans son emploi le plus concret, la préposition _sur_ marque la position d’un objet par rapport à un autre situé plus bas avec lequel il est en contact. Elle peut également exprimer des rapports plus abstraits comme indiquer la direction d’un mouvement.

Sous
La préposition _sous_ exprime une position inférieure dans l’espace ou dans une relation.

[…]

 *Voir aussi Littré en ligne*


----------



## Calamitintin

Bon alors moi je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec spielenschach.
* -Le commandant a jeté le marin par-dessus le bateau.*
Par-dessus le bateau, je m'imagine le commandant dans l'eau (ou dans un autre bateau) qui jète le marin si haut qu'il vole au-dessus du bateau et retombe dans l'eau de l'autre côté . Je sais que ce n'est pas ce que tu as voulu dire, il faut employer "*par-dessus bord*". Et ça veut alors dire que le commandant, sur le bateau, jète le marin dans l'eau.

*-Le commandant a jeté le marin au-dessus du bateau.*
Cela voudrait dire que le commandant, depuis un avion, a jeté le marin alors qu'ils étaient au-dessus du bateau, à la verticale ! 
*
-Le commandant jeté le marin sur le bateau.*
Depuis l'extérieur du bateau, le commandant jète le marin sur la bateau (à l'intérieur). 

Dans par-dessus, il y a une nuance de mouvement : le marin va à un moment ou à un autre passer au-dessus du bord, mais ne va pas y rester longtemps et va continuer à tomber. Dans au-dessus, il reste au-dessus du bateau, à la verticale.

J'espère que ça t'a aidé !
++


----------



## Bléros

Je pense que je comprends maintenant.

*Les garçons ont envoyé la balle par-dessus la maison.
*Elle est tombée dans le jardin de derrière.

*Les garçons ont envoyé la balle au-dessus de la maison.
*Ils jouaient sur le toit.

*Les garçons ont envoyé la balle sur la maison.*
Elle a atterri sur le toit.


----------



## Calamitintin

Voilà, c'est ça. 
*Les garçons ont envoyé la balle au-dessus de la maison : *ils jouaient sur le toit, ou bien la balle a été tellement haut qu'elle est arrivée au-dessus du toit (elle y a atterri).


----------



## Ankhnesmerira

Bonjour,

Pourrait qq'un me dire ce qu'est la differance etre au-dessous et en-dessous?

merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Donaldos

au*-*dessous / en dessous (pas de tiret)

Ils ont pratiquement le même sens et il n'est pas évident que l'on fera la différence entre les deux mais (théoriquement) _en dessous_ désigne la partie inférieure de quelque chose et au-dessous désigne ce qui est plus bas que quelque chose (par opposition à _au-dessus_ qui désigne ce qui est plus haut)...


----------



## pkruger

En Suisse, on entendra fréquemment au-dessous et en-dessus.

Est-ce une particularité helvétique ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Pour en-dessus, peut-être...
Au-dessous non, c'est fréquemment utilisé ici.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Non - c'est la différence entre _en dessus / en dessous_, d'une part, et _au-dessus de... / au-dessous de..._
Mais _en dessous / en dessus_ ne sont plus guère utilisés (souvent remplacés par _dessous / dessus_, ou simplement _sous / sur_ : l_a bille a roulé en dessous du lit -> sous le lit_


----------



## Anna-chonger

Ah justement ! Iy a-t-il des différences entre les trois ? je veux dire "en dessous de" "au-dessous de" et "sous". Merci !


----------



## 3bien

J'ai du mal à comprendre la différence entre ces deux prépositions en ces deux phrases:

Mon portefeuille a glissé *sous le* fauteuil (pourquoi pas au-dessous du fauteuil?)

Ils habitent _*au dessous de*_ chez-moi (pourquoi pas sous chez-moi? On ne dit pas ills habitent _sous_ le pont?)

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## lula_bella

Hum... je pense qu'*au dessous de *est plus souvent utilisé pour des choses moins matérielles (ex: il habite *au dessous* de paris, *au dessous* du niveau de la mer)
 alors que *sous le* est plus palpable (tu peux toucher *sous* le fauteuil, ou voir *sous* le pont) 
^^


----------



## Maître Capello

[…]

Pour reprendre l'exemple du fauteuil, on dit en effet que le portefeuille a glissé *sous* le fauteuil. On ne pourrait utiliser _au-dessous_ que si le portefeuille était vraiment *plus bas* que le fauteuil. (Par contre, les voisins du dessous habitent bien *plus bas* et sont donc *au-dessous*…)


----------



## - RG -

Alors pourquoi on dit *les enfants en dessous de 13 ans* et non pas *les enfants au dessous de 13 ans* ?


----------



## geostan

Le CNRTL donne l'observation suivante:

*Rem.* L'hésitation est grande entre _en_ + _dessous (de)_ et _au-dessous (de) (cf. dessous__2__)_ à tel point que la lang. usuelle substitue l'un à l'autre.

Moi, je ne dirais pas _en dessous de treize ans_. J'emploierais: _au-dessous de _dans ce cas. On pourrait dire aussi: _les enfants de moins de treize ans._


----------



## Anna-chonger

Mais _*en dessous de treize ans* _est marqué dans le dictionnaire de WR...


----------



## Maître Capello

On ne peut malheureusement pas toujours se fier à WR… 

_au-dessous de treize ans_ 
_en dessous de treize ans_ 

Contrairement à l'usage actuel qui est assez flottant à ce sujet, il y a bel et bien une nuance entre _au-dessous_ et _en dessous_: le premier signifie *plus bas*; le second, *sur le côté inférieur*.

_*Au-dessous* du tableau, il y a des marques sur le mur.
*Au-dessous* de zéro degrés Celsius, l'eau gèle.
*En dessous* de la tasse, on pouvait lire «made in China».
*En dessous* de la voiture, on pouvait voir que le châssis était tout rouillé._

Quant à la différence entre _sous_ et _au-dessous_, elle est très simple: _au-dessous_ marque avant tout une différence verticale entre les deux termes comparés alors que _sous_ marque davantage le recouvrement d'un objet par un autre:

_La bille a roulé *sous* le buffet._ (La bille n'est pas plus bas que le buffet, mais elle est cachée par lui.)
_Il se cache *sous* son duvet. _(Il est recouvert par son duvet.)


----------



## marianzer

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de lire un manuscrit et je lis "La vie en dessus de zéro". Il me semble n'avoir jamais rencontré cette façon de dire : "en dessus".
Quand je cherche dans le Robert, je trouve "En dessus : Sur le dessus, _Tissu écossais en dessus et uni en dessous."_ 
J'ai l'impression que cette définition me donne une nuance de "sur quelque chose de matériel". Or, ce n'est pas la signification donnée à ma phrase de base.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'éclairer sur la nuance entre en dessus et au-dessus ?

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Je pense que "La vie en dessus de zéro" est une faute.
Dans le Robert, "En dessus : Sur le dessus, _Tissu écossais en dessus et uni en dessous."_, j'entends ici _dessus _comme un nom : le tissu de dessus.


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est effectivement une faute. La plupart des francophones ignorant la distinction entre _en dessus_ et _au-dessus_, ils emploient souvent improprement l'un pour l'autre.


----------



## Readomingues

Au lieu de dire "Sors de dessous le lit.", je peux dire "Sors de sous le lit."?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bonsoir,

oui, tu peux avantageusement utiliser la préposition simple, cela  allège la formulation en évitant la répétition de la syllabe « de ». 

On dira : « sors de sous ce lit / sors de là-dessous ! »


----------



## Readomingues

Merci!


----------

